# frog soldering



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

OK, what is the trick to getting a good solder joint on the atlas frog connection tab? I have tried scraping it bright, fluxing, and varied heat temps all with a lack of flow on the frog tab. Oh yes, I have gotten it too hot in these attempts as well.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

This may not solve your problem, but put a crumpled up reasonably wet paper towel a couple of inches either side of your solder zone ... it'll act like a heat sink, and prevent the solder heat from damaging the nearby section of the switch.

TJ


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

The frog is isolated and mounted in plastic so heat sinking the track won't help. I guess I will try some acid core. The frog metal is probably some sort of easily cast pot metal that is difficult to solder.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The frogs on atlas turnouts can not be soldered to, the turnouts new come with a brass bar and some very small bolts.
You bolt the brass bar to the hole in the frog.
If you don't have the bar you can use a very small brass screw to get the job done, if you havent set the turnout just run the screw up from the bottom, then solder to that screw.
If you already have them set you can set the screw in from the top and grind the head off and the solder to that brass.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

My turnouts did not come with screws. That is a good idea that I will try. Thank you.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If you cant find the small brass screws or bolts, give a shout I have them.


----------

